# Mud Motor



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I am looking for a used hyper, or longtail mud motor for a 16 ft. Landaue boat. I have the shorter transom, so if I get a hyper, it will have to work for a "short shaft" boat.

Anyone can help let me know.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

you can get a brand new one. i just got a 23 horse for 2500 from scavenger. and it took 2 weeks to get here


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

you'll love the scavenger!! i am surprised at where mine will take me. it isnt built for speed...but the torque is unbelievable!!! just put that thing on 1/4 throttle and let it push you over the mud!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i live right down the street from andy. the scavenger distributer. he will give you a deal


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I am also looking at the scavenger, and am wondering what size to buy for a 14' jon boat.
I would like to push it at least 15mph.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have a 16 by 38 and i got the 23 horse. andy, the distributer, has a 14 by 38 and he also has the 23, he says that the only thing that has beat him yet was a 35 horse hyper-drive


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So how do I get in touch with "Andy"? I would like to see one of these motors run, and if he has a "Demo Model" I would be happy to pay cash for it.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

andy has his contact information on scavenger motors website. i went hunting with him today and i am shure he would be glad to take you out on a demo ride, tell him dustin sent ya


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

DEALER NAME ADDRESS CITY STATE/ZIP PHONE EMAIL 
Andrew W Hanson 3107A Liberty Way Layton UT / 84056 (801)682-7686 [email protected]


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys!! I went out to my "old haunt" this morning, and had to push the boat off the trailer to get it in the water :x I had the outbourd motor on it, and made it about 200 yards before I slamed into the mud and got stuck. :evil: I spent the rest of the morning getting the boat back to the floating stage, and went back to the truck. I was a mad dude to say the least. I had had enough of this Horse Crap!! I stopped into Mudbuddy and got a new Hyper drive :lol: :lol: I pick it up tomorow. 

Thanks for the help, and best of luck to you in the hunting future!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i have a 16 by 38 and i got the 23 horse. andy, the distributer, has a 14 by 38 and he also has the 23, he says that the only thing that has beat him yet was a 35 horse hyper-drive


i dont know if i buy that. i have a scavenger with a 20 hp motor pushing a 1648 and i get my clock cleaned all the time by other mudd motors on speed and how shallow they will run. i have a buddy who has a 20' boat with a shorty...there is no comparison as to where he can go and i cant. top speed on my 1648 with no gear is only 12 mph on the gps. the 1440 jon i did have earlier in the spring went a bit faster but not much. dont get me wrong here, i love my set up but i what i saw last week with a guy in an 18' boat and a shorty...well he was going in ankle deep water. i pushed my boat to where he just flew right on by......


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

The Mudbuddy Hyper was a great choice.

Congrats!


----------

